# Car cover



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm looking for the best outdoor cover for use in the spring-summer-fall. Form fit for the 2004-06 GTO. Please give me some ideas. Thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

If you're looking for the best, just go to Cal Car Cover's website and there you will find the best out there


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I've used a Coverking cover year round for the past 2 years. Its a little fadded color wise, but the fabric and F&R elastic shape bands are in great shape. Extensive rain periods and melting snow will let some seepage thru like any tent but it breathes and drys quickly in the sun. My only bitch... it will blow off in heavy winds from the rear. I wish they put gromets front & rear (like the sides have) in addition the elastic bands so water filled milk jugs could be suspend as weight to hold it in place.

Car Cover, Seat Covers, Dash Cover, Floormats, Sunshields - Manufactured by Coverking


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

the only way 2 go is Cal Car Cover Custom Fit Car Covers, Motorcycle Covers, Cleaning Products, Garage Accessories, Collectibles and More, pick the one for you needs a little $$$ but worth every penny....


----------

